# Worn down teeth??



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

As I was checking my dogs' teeth, I noticed one of them, my 7 year old GSD mix, has his front teeth totally worn down. He had them already a bit worn, but it scared me and until I got him checked fearing he had broken them, and yeah, I was told they were just worn down.

Only his front teeth, top and bottom, and the upper canine are more worn than the bottom ones.

Is this normal?? Is it because of his age or his mystery breed? Or is it because of his raw food?

I don't give them recreational bones (beef or pork or whatever), their RMBs are solely chicken bones. Thighs, legs, breasts.

He does play with his Kongs a lot, and I actually thought he might have broken his teeth with them as he tends to jump and catch them in the air with his mouth. I even changed his toys to puppy ones for this very reason, but he used to have a black and a red one.

Should I give him smaller pieces or what? As in the legs and thighs separately instead of the whole chicken quarter?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs usually don't chew with their front teeth, they may use them to tear, but that won't wear down teeth. Toys on the other hand do....jollyballs have worn down Karlo's canines flat.
I wouldn't blame it on the raw diet, but just as we may have genetically bad teeth, dogs may do too?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Jane, thanks so much for replying!

I think that might be it. His father was a mix with GSD colors (nobody knows what he really is) and his mom was a long coat GSD, but Gawd only knows what breeds he has in his genes and well, that could be it.

I guess I'll find softer toys, probably the senior Kongs. 

I'll also make sure he does chew with his other teeth cause, what if this silly one is indeed chewing with just the front teeth?? X_x


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

My past female wore hers down from tennis balls. Now I know better!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Ouch, tennis balls too.

Well, now I know not to leave them with their toys unattended and only take them out when I play with them.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Boxers have itty bitty front teeth…. Harley is 6 and his front teeth are worn down to nothing…. I really don't know why. He doesn't chew tennis balls. He gets bones, but doesn't chew with his front teeth. We just started on raw, so I know it's not that…. So I dont really know any answers, but I am wondering the same as you….. I think it is genetic, like Jane said.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have only had Sasha since she was 10 months old, but her teeth are worn down really bad and she isn't even 3 yrs old yet!
I have caught her grinding on rocks and even her identity tag on her collar. I think she also must be gnawing on the crate to have worn them down. None of my other dogs have teeth like that. I started giving her kong toys more often since I don't use rawhides or anything.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, not the raw food. Could be from snatching the toys off the ground or carrying around and crushing toys. The jute sleeves and bite suits used in the different protection sports can also wear down the teeth especially if they get dirty. Some dogs have more issues than others. 

Tennis balls attract and catch dirt which turns their surface into something like sandpaper.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab is 8 and his are worn down as well just in front- vet says he must play a lot,lol


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies! At least I feel relieved knowing that I'm not alone with this, and what might be the real cause of it!

Yeah, I just watched him like a hawk while he was eating and he definitely doesn't use the front teeth (or what it used to be his front teeth...  ) to eat.


----------

